# How to convert multiple RAW files to JPG?



## stellar_gal (Mar 22, 2007)

I shot an acquaintances small at-home wedding over the weekend.  I shot most of it in RAW, mainly because they decided to rush through the portraits and get to the reception(which they will regret I'm sure), so I didnt have time to really meter properly and take some time to get exposures exactly how I wanted it.  Needless to say, I had to adjust some overexposed photos- since it was middle of the day , so I am so very glad I did it in RAW!!  

So, now I need to order about 300 photos very soon.  What is the best way in either Bridge or PS CS2 to convert all those images into JPG format without doing it one by one?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2007)

I've never used Bridge, so I don't know how that works.

What I use, is Raw Shooter Essentials (the basis of what is now Adobe Lightroom).  What I do is to adjust the RAW settings for one photo, then copy those setting to all of the photos that were shot in the same setting.  This software then allows me to put them all into a cue/batch and it works in the background, converting the RAW files to TIFF or JPEG.

I think you can copy the RAW settings in Adobe Camera RAW, from one file to many...then all you would need is a batch action to open them and save them as JPEG etc.  

You still have to go through them and select which ones can use the same RAW settings but you should be able to save plenty of time...or at least automate things a little.


----------



## stellar_gal (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I have answered my own question.  I checked my amazing and reliable Scott Kelby book once again and it came to the rescue.  In PS CS2, I went thru the Russell Brown image processor in Scripts and converted 195 images from RAW to JPG in under 20 minutes. Took me just a minute to choose the folders and options I wanted, clicked OK and voila!!


----------



## jtice (Mar 22, 2007)

I am not sure if its the best option,
But I use ACDSee for all my resizing, cropping, and format conversion.
It will do a batch of photos at once, and lets you select the compression rate, etc.
I usually set mine to about 70%, and typically cant see the difference from the RAW and resulting JPG.
It also does some simple exposure, color, sharpness adjustments.

~John


----------



## *Mike* (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep, Image Processor is awesome!  Use it all the time for batching...


----------



## Dave_D (Mar 28, 2007)

Capture One is a nice program for this


----------

